# bien que Paul prétende que sa femme sache l’anglais - attraction du subjonctif



## danielc

Titre original : _Attraction modale, subjonctif_

"Bien que Paul _prétende_ que sa femme _sache_ l’anglais, elle n’en comprend pas un mot."

Question- Est-ce que  la conjugaison au subjonctif du verbe _savoir _dépend en partie de admissibilité d'utiliser le subjonctif après "prétendre que"?

Si on remplace _prétende_ par _espère_, donc un verbe qui n'exige pas le subjonctif dans la proposition subordonnée, aurons-nous encore besoin de conjuger _savoir _au subjonctif?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En fait, le _subjonctif_ ne me semble pas obligatoire dans cette phrase : on pourrait y trouver tout aussi bien un _présent de l'indicatif_ (ie. "sait"), qui me paraîtrait d'ailleurs plus naturel ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Snarkhunter.

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
bien qu'il existe des X qui puissent - attraction du subjonctif
bien qu'elle eût l'impression que tout fût/fut
à moins que tu me dises que tu ne sois/seras pas là - mode
À moins que ce soit X qui + mode


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suis également réservé quant au subjonctif de _savoir _dans cette phrase. Je ne le dirais pas incorrect mais superflu, et en ce sens presque maladroit. C'est peut-être plus net en remplaçant _prétendre_ par _affirmer_. C'est seulement en remplaçant _prétendre_ par _vouloir_ que le subjonctif de _savoir_ paraît nécessaire :
- _Bien que Paul veuille que / voudrait que sa femme sache l’anglais, elle n’en comprend pas un mot. _L'attraction pour le subjonctif de _savoir_ vient peut-être de là.


----------



## danielc

Logospreference-1 said:


> - _Bien que Paul veuille que / voudrait que sa femme sache l’anglais, elle n’en comprend pas un mot. _L'attraction pour le subjonctif de _savoir_ vient peut-être de là.



Dans votre exemple, la deuxième subordonnée est au subjonctif parce que la propostion sur laquelle elle dépend exprime une volonté. Est-elle un exemple d'attraction modale?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Non pas _exemple_ d'attraction, puisque je venais de dire ce subjonctif nécessaire, mais possible _source_ d'attraction pour le subjonctif avec d'autres verbes, comme _prétendre_, dans la principale. Je ne pensais pas non plus forcément utile d'expliquer que _vouloir_ exprimait une volonté.


----------



## danielc

Je comprends bien que _vouloir_ exprimait une volonté. J'essaye seulement de comprendre ce que vous voulez dire. 

Dans le poste # 5, vous dites "L'attraction pour le subjonctif de _savoir_ vient peut-être de là." Où, exactement?


----------



## eno2

Je retiens que "prétende" n'est pas nécessaire ici.  Moi j'aurais utilisé "prétend".  (Remplacer "prétende" par veuille/voudrait c'est trop avancé pour moi. )


----------



## Maître Capello

Non ! Le premier verbe (_prétendre_) doit être au subjonctif. C'est le second verbe (_savoir_) qui peut être à l'indicatif ou au subjonctif.


----------



## eno2

Les opinions diffèrent...Alors c'est "bien que" qui cause ou qui va avec le subjonctif? Toujours? Non...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais non ! Les opinions ne diffèrent pas du tout ! Dans ce fil, il est uniquement question du verbe subordonné à la proposition subordonnée introduite par _bien que_ (ici : _savoir_) et non pas du verbe dépendant directement de _bien que_ (ici : _prétendre_).


----------



## eno2

Oui, d'accord. Merci.


----------



## danielc

Revenons à la question suivante
"Si on remplace _prétende_ par _espère_, donc un verbe qui n'exige pas le subjonctif dans la proposition subordonnée, aurons-nous encore besoin de conjuger _savoir _au subjonctif?"

Je pourrais dire, avons-nous la même attraction modale, ou est-elle plus faible, si l'on rempace _prétende_ par _espère_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les verbes _espérer_ et _prétendre_ sont normalement tous deux *suivis* d'un verbe à l'indicatif :

_Paul prétend que sa femme *sait* l'anglais._ (indicatif)
_Paul espère que sa femme *est* déjà rentrée._ (indicatif)
_Paul espère que sa femme *saura* l'anglais d'ici un mois._ (indicatif)

En revanche, ces deux verbes introducteurs eux-mêmes doivent en principe être au subjonctif après _bien que_ :

_Bien que Paul prétende que…_ (subjonctif)
_Bien que Paul espère que…_ (subjonctif)

Il n'y a donc aucune différence entre _prétendre_ et _espérer_ quant au choix du mode du verbe qui suit dans la phrase originale : on a le choix entre utiliser le mode normal après ces verbes, à savoir l'indicatif, et utiliser le subjonctif, par attraction avec le mode auquel ces verbes sont conjugués.

_Bien que Paul prétende que sa femme *sait/sache* l'anglais, elle n'en comprend pas un mot.
Bien que Paul espère que sa femme *est/soit* déjà rentrée, il y a peu de chances qu'elle soit déjà à la maison.
Bien que Paul espère que sa femme *saura/sache* l'anglais d'ici un mois, il y a peu de chances qu'elle puisse le parler couramment._

Dans le dernier exemple ci-dessus, on aura beaucoup moins tendance à faire l'attraction étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de futur au subjonctif. Avec le subjonctif présent, on perd en effet cette nuance de futur.


----------



## danielc

Maître C
Il y a une différence entre _espérer_ et _prétendre_ à l'affirmative en ce qui concerne le mode du verbe qui les suit. _Espérer_ ne demande pas le subjonctif à l'affirmative. _Prétendre_ peut demander le subjonctif à l'affirmative, dans le sens de _vouloir._

 (et c'est tant discuté,

espérer que + mode
et
FR: prétendre que + mode)

 Étant donné que _prétendre_ peut demander le subjonctif à l'affirmative, il n'est pas semblable à _espérer._

Avons-nous une plus grande chance d'attraction modale avec un verbe qui peut demander le subjonctif?


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> _Prétendre_ peut demander le subjonctif à l'affirmative, dans le sens de _vouloir._


Certes, mais il s'agit d'un tour littéraire rare et ce n'est *pas* dans ce sens que _prétendre_ est utilisé dans la phrase initiale. Les deux verbes sont donc bien *semblables* dans ce cas. Si toutefois c'est bien le sens littéraire de _prétendre_ que vous voulez utiliser, le subjonctif est alors *obligatoire* et il n'y a aucun phénomène d'attraction !

Si le premier verbe demande un subjonctif (p.ex. _vouloir, souhaiter_…), il n'y a aucun choix pour le verbe qui lui est subordonné : seul le subjonctif est possible, indépendamment du mode du verbe introducteur ; il n'y a pas d'indicatif par attraction.

_Même si Paul voudrait/souhaite que sa femme *sache* l'anglais, elle n'en a aucune envie._


----------



## danielc

C'est plus clair, merci à tous


----------

